
AI system for granting UK visas is biased, rights groups claim - jjp
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2019/oct/29/ai-system-for-granting-uk-visas-is-biased-rights-groups-claim
======
squiggleblaz
Data-based AI, rather than being neutral, seems to be a tool for amplifying
and extending human bias. Whereas a person might occasionally treat a member
of a discriminated against class neutrally, whether by accident, oversight,
training, human decency, moral bias or a different form of discrimination - on
the other hand, a computer will always do the same thing, and amplify the
"people from poor backgrounds are refused entry to places that might increase
their wealth".

Police get more arrests where there's more police, so if you use an AI to work
out where to send cops, it's going to find you the place your discrimination
wants it to.

The modern data-ocracy is just the old eliteocracy with a new coat of paint.

------
marcusverus
The only claim in the article is that nationality affects the process. In what
universe is it wrong to take this into account? For example, the
considerations when admitting an American into your country are different than
admitting an Azerbaijani. There are linguistic barriers, concerns about self-
suffiency based on personal financial resources, and even edge-case concerns
like the prevelance of militant groups. There are also unequal costs to the UK
to do follow-up investigations in fully modernized countries vs. others, and
greater costs to countries with less common official languages, given that the
number of staff who are fluent in Azerbaijani is lower than those speaking
English, Spanish, French, etc.

And all of this is separate from the objective fact that, on average, a random
American will be better educated, more culturally in sync, more able to
participate in Civic society, and capable of making a larger net positive
contribution economically.

So, it is easier and more beneficial to admit an American, why are we trying
ourselves in knots, engaging in humanist handwringing about the fact that the
process acknowledges this fact in practice? Immigration isn't welfare.

The goal isn't, or shouldn't be, the welfare of all human beings. It should be
the best outcome for the nation whose policy is in question.

In other words, one man's 'bias' is another man's common sense.

